# Richard "Mack" Machowicz 1965-2016



## jollyjacktar (3 Jan 2017)

Just read on "The Chive", that Mack passed away yesterday from Brain Cancer.  He served for 11 years as a SEAL and following his military service became a television personality with shows like Future Weapons on Discovery,
Weapons That Changed The World on The Military Channel and Deadliest Warrior on Spike.  He was 51.  I liked his work.  RIP


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jan 2017)

Loved that Future Weapons show. Mack had a great personality and voice for TV.

Fair winds and following seas, Mack!


----------

